# Fix a bad molt



## OGIGA (Feb 23, 2007)

One of my mantises had a bad molt. I know tons of people said this before, but I'll talk about my situation anyway.

It didn't completely make it out of its old skin. The place it was in was extremely humid. I was able to take the mantis out and pull the skin off with my hands. Right now, it's not stuck to anything, but its limbs are all messed up. It looks like it's in the position when its sliding out of the old skin. Anyway, here are my questions:

1. Is there a way to soften up its new skin so that maybe it can get back into a normal structure?

2. Is there a way to induce molting? My problem will probably get fixed if it ever molts again.

3. Is there any nifty way to feed a mantis when it can't use its arms? I think this is the most important question right now.

Any help would be appreciated. I know already that tons of people here are going to tell me that it's hopeless and it's going to die, but any answers to my questions can save a life! Thanks.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I guess I figured out what not to do because I think I just killed it. I wrapped its body with a sheet of tissue and put it in water. It was only there for like five minutes, but my mantis completely stopped moving.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2007)

In that situation there is nothing you can do. Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## padkison (Feb 23, 2007)

My daughter kept an H. mem nymph that had a bad molt and was bent and stuck in its old legs alive for several weeks. Nymph survived through another molt but could not resolve anything since it could not hang to molt. Eventually died. Nymph had to be hand fed fruit flies 3 times a week.

One of my African Budwings had a bad molt to get to penultimate. She had a moderate humpback and slightly skewed forelegs. She was able to catch prey but was a little clumsy. I had hoped she would resolve on her final molt since she was only a bit messed up and had gotten completely out of her old skin. However, her forelegs got stuck on her final molt and she had to become a feeder.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Feb 23, 2007)

The freezer is probably your only option.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 23, 2007)

I had another mantis eat it.


----------

